# Turbo to a Ka24



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

Like the title reads, I'm now considering options for turbo'ing my Ka24 motor.
I've used the search to try to find information regarding this new project, and it came up short. Found a bit of information, not a lot.
I know most of you are going to say 'why not get an SR20'. One very simple reason. Money. It will cost me about $6000 Canadian, just for the front clip, and then installation and yadda yadda. It's way cheaper to just add a turbo to the KA24, for me at least.
Now for some questions. First, I read the internals of the KA motor isn't all that great for introducing boost, anyone know of where I can get better internals, possibly out of another existing engine, or am I stuck with what I have?
Can I have my ECU modified to accept boost, or would I need an entirely new engine management system?
How much torque can the current driveline take?
Which is better to use, the SOHC, or the DOHC for this?

That's it for now. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

have a look at my site..i am in canada as well....

www.turbo240sx.ca


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well KA24E in my opinion is actually pretty good for boost. Like drift said in another thread that motor is "always underestimated yet never dominated." You can go to www.realnissan.com and they have internal upgrades for the KA24E as well as turbo kits. As far as the brain goes you can go to www.jimwolftechnology.com and they have upgraded brains and other stuff too.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

search some more. these are all questions that have been asked and answered.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well what engine do you have? I feel the KAe is good for low/mid boost. After that it doesnt have some of the safegards a high boosted engine needs. The KAde has piston oil coolers, and a knock senser. It also have centered sparkplugs for better ignition, plus a better ignition system all together. I have tried building a KAe engine, with nothing but problems (all the machine shops fault=long story). I am curently planing on either doing a basic rebuild on a KAde with rods, pistons, metal headgasket and a turbo, or i am going to get an SR and do some basic boltons. either way i am only looking for 250-300 whp, so either should be able to get what i want pretty easy. it will come down to price in the end on witch one i go with. I am waiting on a small claims case with the machine shop befor i have any money to do anything.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay, update. Definately going to turbo the KA24. I'm looking for a MAX of 10 psi. I might be able to reach a good number, 250 at least. Planning to use 300zx TT fuel pump, FPR, injectors, for a good start.
The snail I'm going to use good 'ol German ingenuity=take one thing on the market and put it in the safest car at the time.
So a Volvo 760 Turbo fits the bill, and my friend is willing to part with his car for $600, after an unfortunate accident that folded it in half, basically. So that's the Garrett Turbo rated at 15 psi max, got it spooling at max boost at 2000 RPM once, wastegate (tuned to 7 psi), intercooling plumbing, intercooler, and recirclating BOV. Manifold will be made out of steam pipe, courtesy of my uncle (high pressure welder, owes me a favour). Given this with a 2.75 inch diameter exhaust all the way, no cats, two high flow mufflers, high flow intake, and possible cam work later. Head porting and polishing and possibly 3-5 angle valve job, think I'll reach the mark I want?
What I need, is the point in the right direction for everything else I will need to do this. I'm sure it's not as easy as I'm making it out to be. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

Forgot to mention I have the KA24E, SOHC. Oh, maybe a cam regrind also, who knows, and definately, definately a Jim Wolf ECU setup for exactly what I'm going to be using.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah i was planing on building a KA24et. i have run into some problems though that deals with workmanship on the part of the machine shop that built the engine. My plan was to run a JWT ecu, 50lbs msd injectors, cobra MAF, realnissan manifold, GT28rs turbo, and a FMIC. The engine was ready for an easy job of making around 300whp tell it died on me after only 3 months after the rebuild. I have custom JE pistons at 9:1, pauter rods, JWT cam, fandanza flywheel, underdrive pulley, 3 angle vavle job, port mached intake and exhaust ports, secondary butterfly removed, and a metal head gasket. The engine felt really nice tell the bolt that holds the cam sproket on came off. 

The stock block should be ok for 10psi for awhile. the problem is age and miles on the old SOHC engines. get that turbo setup and running and save for some pistons and a headgasket. then when one of the other blows to a basic rebuild, shot ping the stock rods, maybe lower the CR if you want to run alot of boost, and put it back together. should be good for 10-17psi boost and be happy doing it. JWT can program the ECU to get close to 350hp on pump gas, depends on the turbo and CR but they are pretty good for the normal HP goals some of us have.


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

i have been racing my built ka24et for 3 race seasons at 14psi boost levels (320bhp and 323ftlbs) and the engine is happy and has stayed together...going on to year 4 this year


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay, looks like the last question I have about this then, is what would be a decent compression ratio for boost in the KA24? I was thinking something like 8.1-1, or 8.5 -1.
Anyone else have experience with a reliable compression with 10 lbs of boost?


----------



## adamhu (Mar 8, 2004)

anything in the 8 range is good..


----------



## Ghost (Mar 16, 2004)

That sounds good. Should be able to run 89 octane gasoline. Like I said, I'm no longer interested in large amounts of boost. So I think for reliabilities sake, the boost will be around 7 for the street, then turned to 10 for occasional fun, and 91 octane. I'll try to find a thicker headgasket around to lower that stock compression just a little, just for a band aid until I can get new pistons, preferrebly non-interferance.
With the lower compression though, running say 10 psi of boost, what kind of power difference would there be to the stock compression at the same amount of boost?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Thats hard to say what the difrence would be. your KAe is at 9.2:1 stock i belive, if you droped that to around 8.5:1 the difrence would be say around 10hp on the topend at the same boost level. the only difrence is the 8.5 you could run around 2-3psi more and have posably 20hp more. I really dont like low compression, i dont want to go lower then 9:1 and i would be happy with making less hp.


----------



## cusco_lsd (Apr 1, 2004)

how much would a turbo kit be for a ka24de


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cusco_lsd said:


> how much would a turbo kit be for a ka24de


www.google.com


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> www.google.com


 :fluffy:


----------



## lilred240sx (May 15, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> Thats hard to say what the difrence would be. your KAe is at 9.2:1 stock i belive, if you droped that to around 8.5:1 the difrence would be say around 10hp on the topend at the same boost level. the only difrence is the 8.5 you could run around 2-3psi more and have posably 20hp more. I really dont like low compression, i dont want to go lower then 9:1 and i would be happy with making less hp.


KA24E is 8.6:1 stock I believe.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

please don't revive old threads


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

especially when your wrong anyways


----------



## lilred240sx (May 15, 2004)

Kelso said:


> especially when your wrong anyways


Sorry for bringing up an old thread, neglected to look at date since I just joined. Stock compression on a KA24E IS 8.6:1 though.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.. don't revive old thread please


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.. don't revive old thread please


So why do u post then, u just added text to the old thread


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> So why do u post then, u just added text to the old thread


damn, vpsec,check this out, for you...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> So why do u post then, u just added text to the old thread


 agreed. this is why threads get locked. :jump:


----------

